# Group to help Tourists and Expats



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello
I see here many expats with very good knowledge abt Egypt
i was thinking if we can organize a group to help tourists and new expats
its a voluntary service offered by our Group
we will make sure that helping is the main objective of each member with no ulterior motives
if Any members are interested i would be happy to be part of this group
thnx


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

cairo said:


> Hello
> I see here many expats with very good knowledge abt Egypt
> i was thinking if we can organize a group to help tourists and new expats
> its a voluntary service offered by our Group
> ...


is that what this forum does ?
they ask questions 
maiden answers :eyebrows::eyebrows:
:behindsofa:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> is that what this forum does ?
> they ask questions
> maiden answers :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> :behindsofa:




Exactly Lanson but some people just never give up trying to meet expats.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Exactly Lanson but some people just never give up trying to meet expats.


Also I would say the needs of Expats and Tourists are very different.:focus:

so the supports needed is different. 

I'm an organiser of the MeetUp group (Cairo Expat Social Club) which is aimed at social networking and a member of the Rehaby Expats Oasis on facebook.

Other needs like housing, legal advice, buying and selling, places to visit etc. have other places. ie []] has lots of this sort of information. I dont think we need another "group"


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Also I would say the needs of Expats and Tourists are very different.:focus:
> 
> so the supports needed is different.
> 
> ...


Sorry MS - didn't realise the website was another forum but another useful source of expat info . . . .


----------

